# Estação Meteorológica - Local para instalação



## RafaBernardino (23 Jul 2014 às 23:09)

*Olá a todos.*

Tenho uma micro empresa chamada MeteoFloripa, e a poucos dias a gente conseguiu adquirir por base de parceria com um aeroporto do estado de Santa Catarina, uma estação meteorológica, que seria: *(TP1080WC) ProWeatherStation da Tycan Power Systems.*

Tenho um terreno de aproximadamente 312 metros quadrado e tenho como objetivo, instala neste terreno mesmo.

*OBSERVAÇÕES​*
O terreno é todo de areia / Possui uma casa, que ficaria a uma distância de 5 metros da estação e uma parte da parede que fecha o terreno a 4 metros de distância.

Minha duvida, seria em parte de grama, e também na parte de instalação do tipo:

Uma base de ferro pra segurar a estação?
O anemômetro ficaria a 10 metros de altura?

Qualquer conselho para instalação, já agradeço também!


----------

